# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  SACOS TIPO MALLA

## AJC INVERSIONES EIRL

Somos comercializadores de sacos tipo malla para ajos en color lila y para cebolla en color rojo.Temas similares: SACOS TIPO MALLA Ground Cover (Malla Antimaleza) Propex PARRONES PARA VIÑEDOS E INSTALACIÓN DE MALLA ANTIPAJAROS Sacos pp, sacos papel Kraft, sacos caja, hilo agricola, cuerda... Malla anti pajaros y zancos de aluminio

----------


## carlos.1

hola , es posible importar a mi pais estos sacos? , estoy en el foro mas que todo por informacion pero si pued conectar algun proveedor mejor para mi .

----------


## AJC INVERSIONES EIRL

Hola Carlos, para que país?.

----------

